# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  noleggio furgone

## pipelly

Se il titolare di una ditta individuale noleggia un furgone per due giorni allo scopo di andare a comprare merce a Roma e portarla al suo negozio, il costo del noleggio, l'iva, e il carburante si detraggono per intero essendo un autocarro?

----------


## danilo sciuto

No. Soggiacciono alle regole di cui all'art. 164 Tuir. 
C'è chi invece ritiene che il costo sia interamente deducibile in quanto spese di trasferta.   

> Se il titolare di una ditta individuale noleggia un furgone per due giorni allo scopo di andare a comprare merce a Roma e portarla al suo negozio, il costo del noleggio, l'iva, e il carburante si detraggono per intero essendo un autocarro?

----------


## pipelly

> No. Soggiacciono alle regole di cui all'art. 164 Tuir. 
> C'è chi invece ritiene che il costo sia interamente deducibile in quanto spese di trasferta.

  Ma l'art. 164 non parla solo di autovetture? 
Vale anche per il caso di autocarro adibito al trasporto di cose?
Perchè se acquisto un autocarro detraggo tutto e se lo noleggio due giorno no?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma l'art. 164 non parla solo di autovetture? 
> Vale anche per il caso di autocarro adibito al trasporto di cose?
> Perchè se acquisto un autocarro detraggo tutto e se lo noleggio due giorno no?

  Sì, hai ragione. Non avevo letto furgone ....  :Smile:

----------


## giotto

> Se il titolare di una ditta individuale noleggia un furgone per due giorni allo scopo di andare a comprare merce a Roma e portarla al suo negozio, il costo del noleggio, l'iva, e il carburante si detraggono per intero essendo un autocarro?

  
Qualora il libretto di circolazione dell'autocarro reca congiuntamente tutte e tre le seguenti indicazioni: 
a) abbiano immatricolazione o reimmatricolazione come N1; 
b) abbiano codice di carrozzeria F0 (Effe zero); 
c) abbiano quattro o più posti. 
si ha l'equiparazione dell'(finto)autocarro all'autovettura. 
Nel caso questi punti non siano presenti, ritengo che sia possibile
dedurre e detrarre costi e iva dato l'inerenza.

----------


## Contabile

Giotto mi pare sia "passata di moda" la tiritera di cui sopra.

----------


## pipelly

libretto di circolazione???
Allora, il caso è questo, una persona titolare di ditta ha noleggiato un furgone da una ditta di noleggio per andare a ritirare alcuni beni strumentali a Roma, questo percè ha calcolato che il noleggio del furgone gli sarebbe costato un quarto del costo del corriere per il trasporto dei beni.
Poi mi ha dato la fattura del noleggio e la fattura del carburante che ha consumato. Trattandosi veramente di un furgone modello ducato fiat, chiedevo se il costo e l'iva sono detraibili, come credo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> libretto di circolazione???
> Allora, il caso è questo, una persona titolare di ditta ha noleggiato un furgone da una ditta di noleggio per andare a ritirare alcuni beni strumentali a Roma, questo percè ha calcolato che il noleggio del furgone gli sarebbe costato un quarto del costo del corriere per il trasporto dei beni.
> Poi mi ha dato la fattura del noleggio e la fattura del carburante che ha consumato. Trattandosi veramente di un furgone modello ducato fiat, chiedevo se il costo e l'iva sono detraibili, come credo.

  E mi pare che ti abbiamo risposto di sì ....  :Big Grin:  
L'iva comunque solo al 40%.

----------


## pipelly

Che mi avete risposto lo so! :Big Grin: 
Dicevo per tutte quelle cose sul libretto di circolazione.
Scusa, perchè l'iva al 40% e non al 100%??????
Costo al 100 e iva al40? Mi sembra anomalo.

----------


## giotto

> Giotto mi pare sia "passata di moda" la tiritera di cui sopra.

  Ciao Contabile
non mi sembra che sia cambiato nulla in materia di finti autocarri.
Comunque se hai informazioni in merito, fammi sapere. 
Ciao

----------


## giotto

> E mi pare che ti abbiamo risposto di sì ....  
> L'iva comunque solo al 40%.

  Ritengo che anche l'iva sia al 100%, per inerenza. 
Deducibilità e detraibilità al 40% a condizione che tali veicoli non siano 
esclusivamente strumentali nellattività propria dellimpresa. 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

http://forum.commercialistatelematic...autocarro.html 
ciao

----------


## giotto

> http://forum.commercialistatelematic...autocarro.html 
> ciao

  D'accordo con la prima parte.
ma poi il testo continua dicendo, leggo testualmente 
la limitazione al 40% della detrazione dell'imposta relativa alle spese inerenti i predetti veicoli riguarda quelli che " *non sono utilizzati esclusivamente* nell'esercizio dell'impresa, dell'arte e della professione"; 
Poichè si parla di un ducato ritengo che le limitazioni non dovrebbero esistere 
Ciao

----------


## shailendra

Anche a me non sembra sia cambiato nulla in fatto di finti autocarri. Non se ne parla più spesso ma non mi sembra sia stata abolita. In questo caso invece secondo me è tutto detraibile, anche l'Iva al 100%, essendo noleggio di autocarro non subisce limitazioni.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Purtroppo il caso non rientra tra quelli per cui si può parlare di veicoli utilizzati esclusivamente nell'impresa.
Se volete detrarre tutto, fatelo pure, ma sappiate che in caso di ripresa del fisco è molto dura averla vinta. 
La formuletta è caduta di interesse proprio per la recente modifica in tema di detrazione Iva sui veicoli. 
ciao

----------


## giotto

> Purtroppo il caso non rientra tra quelli per cui si può parlare di veicoli utilizzati esclusivamente nell'impresa.
> Se volete detrarre tutto, fatelo pure, ma sappiate che in caso di ripresa del fisco è molto dura averla vinta. 
> La formuletta è caduta di interesse proprio per la recente modifica in tema di detrazione Iva sui veicoli. 
> ciao

  Non vedo cosa si possa fare con un ducato se non quello di trasportare merce!!!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non vedo cosa si possa fare con un ducato se non quello di trasportare merce!!!!!

  Sono d'accordo, ma non essendo stato io a fare la legge, non posso che dirti le cose come stanno. 
ciao

----------


## pipelly

Danilo, sull'autocarro finto o vero che sia siamo d'accordo, io ho parlato chiaro con i miei clienti spiegando le novità della finanziaria 2008 in tema di autoveicoli, chi vuole scaricare il 100% dell'autocarro lo fa a suo rischio.
Tornando pero' alla mia domanda inziale, io davo per scontato che un furgone crafer wolkswagen ( non è un ducato coem avevo scritto in precedenza ) fosse superiore a 3.5 tonnellate, ed in effetti è di 5 tonnellate.
Detto questo credo che questo furgone non rientri nella previsione della finanziaria essendo superiore a 3.5 tonnellate, se lo avesse acquistato non avrei avuto dubbi nel considerarlo totalmente deducibile costo e iva, ma preso in noleggio ho avuto dubbi circa la possibilità di detrazione proprio perchè non riesco a capire se paragonabile ad un bene utilizzato esclusivamente nell'impresa.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Detto questo credo che questo furgone non rientri nella previsione della finanziaria essendo superiore a 3.5 tonnellate, se lo avesse acquistato non avrei avuto dubbi nel considerarlo totalmente deducibile costo e iva, ma preso in noleggio ho avuto dubbi circa la possibilità di detrazione proprio perchè non riesco a capire se paragonabile ad un bene utilizzato esclusivamente nell'impresa.

  Stiamo facendo confusione tra iva e irpef (anche per iniziale colpa mia). 
Il problema dell' utilizzo esclusivo vale ai fini Iva: nel tuo caso l'Iva la puoi detrarre al 40%.
Ai fini Irpef/Ires/Irap, invece, la deducibilità è del 100%, sia se acquistato, sia se noleggiato. 
E' strano, ma sono leggi diverse.

----------


## giotto

> Danilo, sull'autocarro finto o vero che sia siamo d'accordo, io ho parlato chiaro con i miei clienti spiegando le novità della finanziaria 2008 in tema di autoveicoli, chi vuole scaricare il 100% dell'autocarro lo fa a suo rischio.
> Tornando pero' alla mia domanda inziale, io davo per scontato che un furgone crafer wolkswagen ( non è un ducato coem avevo scritto in precedenza ) fosse superiore a 3.5 tonnellate, ed in effetti è di 5 tonnellate.
> Detto questo credo che questo furgone non rientri nella previsione della finanziaria essendo superiore a 3.5 tonnellate, se lo avesse acquistato non avrei avuto dubbi nel considerarlo totalmente deducibile costo e iva, ma preso in noleggio ho avuto dubbi circa la possibilità di detrazione proprio perchè non riesco a capire se paragonabile ad un bene utilizzato esclusivamente nell'impresa.

  Non conosco il modello citato, ma se è simile al ducato ovvero due/tre posti con il cabinato allora, per me, è utilizzo esclusivo dell'impresa. 
Saluti

----------


## giotto

> Stiamo facendo confusione tra iva e irpef (anche per iniziale colpa mia). 
> Il problema dell' utilizzo esclusivo vale ai fini Iva: nel tuo caso l'Iva la puoi detrarre al 40%.
> Ai fini Irpef/Ires/Irap, invece, la deducibilità è del 100%, sia se acquistato, sia se noleggiato. 
> E' strano, ma sono leggi diverse.

  Danilo 
concordo con la deducibilità, ma per l'iva ritengo che sia, visto il modello, utilizzato esclusivamente nell'esercizio d'impresa.
Altrimenti a roma ci sarebbe andato col cayenne, non credi? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Danilo 
> concordo con la deducibilità, ma per l'iva ritengo che sia, visto il modello, utilizzato esclusivamente nell'esercizio d'impresa.
> Altrimenti a roma ci sarebbe andato col cayenne, non credi? 
> Ciao

  Anche io lo ritengo.
Ma ribadisco le mie conclusioni. Iva 40%.
Ricordo che addirittura è stata inibita la possibilità di fare l'interpello su questioni attinenti l'auto .....

----------


## Contabile

Bella questa discussione. Similissima ad analoga su altro forum. Il problema &#232; sempre quello valutazione ai fini IVA e valutazione ai fini dell IIDD. Anche dall'altro lato dubbi e perplessita. 
Nel caso di specie io sono per la deducibilit&#224; totale dell'IVA.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Nel caso di specie io sono per la deducibilità totale dell'IVA.

  Che .... poi mandi l'amica Valeria in CTP ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## pipelly

Danilo, ma se un impresa compra un camion ( veicolo per definizione ) di massa superiore a 3.5 tonnellate secondo te detrae l'iva al 40% o al 100%?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Nel caso di specie io sono per la deducibilità totale dell'IVA.

   

> Danilo, ma se un impresa compra un camion ( veicolo per definizione ) di massa superiore a 3.5 tonnellate secondo te detrae l'iva al 40% o al 100%?

  Ho capito adesso la risposta di Contabile.  :Big Grin:  
La norma parla di peso non superiore a 3500 kg.
Quindi per quelli di massa superiore non vale la detrazione al 40% !!   :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

Anche per questo prima dicevo che &#232; ...."passata di moda"

----------

